# Hedgehogs in The Hobbit



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Just watched the trailer for The Hobbit... there are hedgehogs!!

Look for them around 1:14.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Excuse me while I curl up in this corner over here in a ball of flailing and squealing...Can't wait for this!! Totally going to see it at midnight on opening night.


----------



## PokeyCutie (Sep 6, 2012)

omg awesome! It looks so good! I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> Excuse me while I curl up in this corner over here in a ball of flailing and squealing...Can't wait for this!! Totally going to see it at midnight on opening night.


Omg I should totally drive up to Michigan and go with you. Hobbits and hedgehogs!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sar-uh said:


> Lilysmommy said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me while I curl up in this corner over here in a ball of flailing and squealing...Can't wait for this!! Totally going to see it at midnight on opening night.
> ...


Hah, you should!! I'm sure I have at least one friend who will be going to the midnight showing as well, come **** or high water (or work), but she won't squeal about the hedgehogs with me. :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I was already excited for this movie - now we have to take one or two of our hedgies with us when we go.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

HAHAH! Awesome! Makes me even more hobbity then!

I don't think I want to go to the midnight showing... although I will be doning my hobbit costume... ok... brace yourselves... I totally sewed this as a dare and went to fanexpo in this with friends this year...hahahha....










I want to wear it again next year, but have to tweak it a bit, the large bag being the same fabric as the vest made it look super frumpy... hahahah... and from the angle I look so bizarre!  I sware I don't look like that. hahaha. Oh and apparently it's Hobbit day this Friday!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Zorropirate, I knew you were awesome, but that just makes you even MORE awesome! :lol: That's a great costume, I love it! I don't do much cosplaying, since I'm not much for spending money on clothing-related things, but I always think people who make costumes are fantastic. XD


----------



## Anon101 (Sep 13, 2012)

.


----------

